# Old Ship Photographs and Paintings Website



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I see it has now gone again!(Cloud) A sad loss to MN enthusiasts!
http://www.photoship.co.uk/index.html
Bob


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Apparently someone has objected to some picture(s) being used, perhaps in breach of copyright? Who knows? Anyway, the owner of has removed the site until the issue is resolved, thus depriving access to all those who use the site on a regular basis for reference purposes (I do on a very regular basis).

I hope that it will be resolved and I venture to say that perhaps this is not the first time the owner has been challenged, for whatever reason. It is a fantastic site and to lose it would be a real shame and a loss to all who use it.
I have contacted the owner to express my support and hopes for an early resolution; perhaps fellow members could follow my lead?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

"Perhaps in breach of copyright," that is the thing. I doubt if the copyright of most of them is even known and in the vast majority, it would have expired years ago. Over 50,000 images once on there, and a microscopic number of complaints, and then someone comes and wrecks it for the rest of us! As he says, he will take images off if requested to do so, so why can't it just be left at that. I have seen my pictures all over the place, on the Internet, and even in the national press, and books, without my permission, but I wouldn't dream of kicking up a fuss as long as someone is not copying and selling them in bulk!

Fat chance anyway, as hardly anyone is interested in what they refer to as "boats" these days. Last week, on a car boot sale, I saw a mint condition book "Lamport & Holt Line" and purchased it for £4.50 (Its normal RRP was £25.00). The stallholder told me no-one else had shown the slightest interest in it! There were also a number of "Ships in Focus" at £3.50 each, and no-one was showing the slightest interest. I didn't get them, because I have subscribed since the 1st issue!
The sad truth is that very soon, there will be no interest at all, and with sites like Old Ship Photos being lost, not much possibility of a reviving interest.
Bob


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

then he wants to remove himself along with his photos.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

We had this before, just like nosey neighbour's who try and spoil things for those around them.(Ouch)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Who wants to remove himself and his photos - the complainer, or Old Ship Photos webmaster?
Bob


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Shipbuilder said:


> Who wants to remove himself and his photos - the complainer, or Old Ship Photos webmaster?
> Bob


I would say the complainer, just take his trash and do one.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

I emailed the owner of the site and received a very polite "thank you" reply to my email of support. The fact that the site exists and has given many of pleasure and results of research deserved, I thought, some sort of recognition. Whether or not interest in ships continues we need to be able to access and support this sort of site for as long as we, the MN and ex MN fraternity are able. Bit like our own SN site really!


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello everyone.
I too used the site very often and I sent him an e-mail praising his site and he kindly replied to say that he pays £600 a year in hosting fees. He did say he will probably relist it soon . Appreciative e-mails must be welcome for him . I know they would for me if I was in his shoes.


----------



## Mersey Bill (Apr 22, 2015)

A big shame. I have used this particular site many times when researching various vessels and had hours of pleasure doing so. I hope it returns and feel for the site owner.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, I will join those above in thanking for time he was on-line and lamenting the time he will be off-line.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Have had great pleasure in browsing the site for ships I knew and others passed at sea, when a ship comes to mind it was great to find if the memory was right or not. I certainly hope it resumes.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

It is now back on line


----------

